# LF SunBrite LED tube lights



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this is the lights i want

YouTube - SunBrite LED installation.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this vid is crappy but has anyone seen these 
YouTube - T8 led tube


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

has anybody seen this in Vancouver


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

has anybody seen this in Vancouver


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

johnny give lighting stores a call that will be your best bet to find them


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i will do . i think this led tubes will be very good for growing plants


----------

